# MeteoQueluz.info



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2008 às 20:10)

Bem, ao fim de muito trabalho, e também com grande ajuda do Vince, consigui construir um site, dedicado ao tratamento dos meus dados, recolhidos pela estação, os dados são recolhidos e depois transmitidos através do meteohub.

Aqui fica o link.


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2008 às 20:25)

Uma excelente iniciativa


----------



## *Dave* (26 Out 2008 às 20:30)

Um site bem simpático e agradavel à vista .

Excelente trabalho.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 20:30)

Excelente trabalho desenvolvido por ti e pelo *Vince*. 
O site tem um design atractivo e leve, os acessos são fáceis e claros.
Na minha opinião, penso que deviam colocar uma tabela com dados actuais e os extremos de cada dia, que aparecessem e fossem actualizados a cada 60 segundos, automaticamente.


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2008 às 20:52)

Muitos parabens pelo teu site 

Tens um site, muito facil de se perceber e uns graficos fixes

E sempre agradavel, saber que os sites meteorologicos aumentam cada vez mais


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2008 às 21:03)

Parabéns pelo site esta muito agradável


----------



## iceworld (26 Out 2008 às 21:08)

Muito bom


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2008 às 21:53)

Ora Ora... Cá está *O* site!

Pude acompanhar de perto as fases de construção, e devo dizer que o trabalho foi muito bem feito, e que o resultado final está Excelente!

(O Mário está todo contente...)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 22:00)

Gilmet disse:


> (O Mário está todo contente...)



Está, nem imaginas. 
Mas não é para menos, finalmente tem o tão falado e prometido site.
Esperemos que seja seguido pela comunidade e que sofra ainda algumas evoluções e melhorias.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Out 2008 às 22:19)

Sim Senhor o site é bom é leve tem o design óptimo e é de fácil navegação, parabéns a ti Mário e ao Vince


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2008 às 09:06)

Site muito bom 

Simples, mas com todo o conteúdo importante, com navegação fácil e acima de tudo bastante "entendível" para qualquer visitante mais "meteoleigo"

Gostei muito


----------



## HotSpot (27 Out 2008 às 10:22)

Excelente Mário 

Tens feito excelentes melhorias na tua estação e agora é o culminar de um trabalho feito com muita dedicação.


----------



## Breitling (4 Nov 2008 às 08:01)

Felicidades pelo site, muito limpa e agradável no seu design. Você está "oficialmente" convidado a fazer parte de Meteoclimatic: http://www.meteoclimatic.com


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2008 às 10:02)

Breitling disse:


> Felicidades pelo site, muito limpa e agradável no seu design. Você está "oficialmente" convidado a fazer parte de Meteoclimatic: http://www.meteoclimatic.com



Já me registei no Meteoclimatic, agora tou à espera da aprovação da estação


----------



## Breitling (4 Nov 2008 às 12:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já me registei no Meteoclimatic, agora tou à espera da aprovação da estação



Já está aprovada (PTSUR1200000002745A). Mas você tem um problema: a velocidade máxima de vento anual dá um valor errôneo (75389.8 km/h). A pressão máxima anual também dá um valor mau (12046.8 mb). Você deve corrigir esses valores em teu banco de dados, logo estejam corregidos tua estação sairá na lista de Portugal Sul, e poucos dias depois no mapa correspondente.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2008 às 14:27)

Breitling disse:


> Já está aprovada (PTSUR1200000002745A). Mas você tem um problema: a velocidade máxima de vento anual dá um valor errôneo (75389.8 km/h). A pressão máxima anual também dá um valor mau (12046.8 mb). Você deve corrigir esses valores em teu banco de dados, logo estejam corregidos tua estação sairá na lista de Portugal Sul, e poucos dias depois no mapa correspondente.



Tens razão, é um problema como o meteohub, estou a tentar resolver isso o mais depressa possivel


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 04:28)

Parabéns pela aprovação da estação.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2008 às 18:44)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Parabéns pela aprovação da estação.



Obrigado Daniel.

Devido a um problema técnico por parte do servidor do site (meteohub) os dados foram perdidos, pois tive de proceder a uma reeinstalação do software responsável pelo envio dos dados para o site.

Mas agora, e após tal lapso, o site está de novo a 100%, começando hoje (5 de Novembro) assim um novo histórico.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2009 às 13:36)

A decadência do site foi gradual, a acutal Oregon wmr968 já não aguentava mais um Inverno, os dados estavam a tornar-se imprecisos, logo o site já quase não era visitado por ninguém, só por efeitos de visualização da temperatura, únicos dados fiáveis até à data em que o site foi fechado 7 de Setembro de 2009.

Mas eis que chegou a Davis Vantage Pro2, Davis essa que irá integrar naturalmente o site, será ela o motor do novo meteoqueluz.info que está a ser reestruturado e muito melhorado em comparação com o anterior.

Será um site divido da seguinte forma:

- Previsões e modelos
- Dados meteorológicos
- Aprendizagem meteorológica
- Fotos e vídeos
- Prevenção e protecção
- Sites a visitar
- Provérbios meteorológicos

Mais algumas ideias poderão surgir entretanto, mas o essencialmente é o referido em cima.

O site irá abrir a 1 de Outubro, é aguardar até lá 

Projectos de futuro e que envolvem ainda a compra de equipamento:

- Webcam (som e imagem) a Agosto de 2010
- Weatherdisplay em vez do flash do wunderground a Outubro/Novembro 2009

P.S- O weatherlink já vem a caminho.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Set 2009 às 14:07)

olá Mário!

Pelos vistos já tens e complementarás com tudo o necessário para que o MeteoQueluz seja uma importante referência na área!

Parabéns e muito sucesso...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2009 às 21:45)

Ora já abri o dito do meteoqueluz.info

Quem quiser visitar força quem não visitar tambem não me chateio obviamente DUH 

Com a graça e obra da greve dos serviços alfandegários o site ficou atrasado na sua construção então ainda está a meio gás mas os dados estão lá yeahhh 

Até ao fim da próxima semana estimo que o consiga terminar 

www.meteoqueluz.info


----------



## Kraliv (30 Set 2009 às 23:37)

Finalmente!!! 




Bem...ao sério, vamos lá ver se agora está aí um site tipo "Duracell" e a Davis regista alguma precipitação este inverno


----------



## Madragoa (1 Out 2009 às 08:59)

Simples e pratico 
Parabens pela iniciativa amigo Mário Barros





Cumprimentos...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2009 às 14:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ora já abri o dito do meteoqueluz.info
> 
> Quem quiser visitar força quem não visitar tambem não me chateio obviamente DUH
> 
> ...



Terminado 

www.meteoqueluz.info


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 19:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Terminado
> 
> www.meteoqueluz.info



Parabéns mais uma vez Mário!

Não o vejo como um produto estático, mas em constante inovação!
Está bem apelativo o que é de todo importante, força aí...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2009 às 21:36)

Parabéns pela conclusão do site há muito aguardada !


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Out 2009 às 14:20)

Boas 

Está muito bom Mário parabéns 

Abraços


----------

